# Shout out - Hike Mt Cube, NH - Sunday Sep18th



## billski (Sep 17, 2011)

Shout out - Hike Mt Cube, NH - Sunday Sep18th

going to Mt. Cube, NH.  AT trail   tomorrow, sunday sept 18th?
vert 2408
el: 2909
distance 3.3 mi

Takers?  PM me by 9 tonight/Sat for arrangements


----------



## djspookman (Sep 21, 2011)

How was it?  My aunt and uncle hiked up there Friday and said it was excellant!


----------



## billski (Sep 21, 2011)

djspookman said:


> How was it?  My aunt and uncle hiked up there Friday and said it was excellant!



I went to Smarts just S. of Cube.  Awesome day.  See my TR for Smarts.


----------

